# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Mesolithic Polish Hunter-Gatherer

## Tomenable

This sample is from the study Fernandes et al. 2018:


https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-33067-w

See also: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...hbouring-areas


*Genesis Kit Number: XM9113846
Name: N22 Poland Hunter-Gatherer*


Similarity map:

Interesting that similarity to northern Poles (even northern Western Poles) is higher than to Belarusians:


73 - Kashubia
70 - Wielkopolska
70 - Mazovia
72 - Suwalki








*Eurogenes K15:*


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 Baltic 36.68
2 North_Sea 34.81
3 Eastern_Euro 16.84
4 Atlantic 11.67


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Estonian 11.11
2 Lithuanian 13.77
3 Belorussian 15.73
4 Ukrainian 15.97
5 Polish 16.01
6 Finnish 16.02
7 Ukrainian_Lviv 16.16
8 South_Polish 16.7
9 Estonian_Polish 17.05
10 Southwest_Russian 17.27
11 Russian_Smolensk 17.72
12 Ukrainian_Belgorod 17.92
13 Southwest_Finnish 17.99
14 East_Finnish 18.61
15 La_Brana-1 20.06
16 Kargopol_Russian 20.13
17 North_Swedish 20.64
18 Erzya 21.39
19 Hungarian 21.64
20 Swedish 22.34


*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 96.8% Estonian + 3.2% Swedish @ 11.09
2 98.3% Estonian + 1.7% West_Norwegian @ 11.1
3 100% Estonian + 0% Abhkasian @ 11.11
4 100% Estonian + 0% Adygei @ 11.11
5 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Hazara @ 11.11
6 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Pashtun @ 11.11
7 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Tadjik @ 11.11*
8 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Turkmen @ 11.11
9 100% Estonian + 0% Afghan_Uzbeki @ 11.11
10 100% Estonian + 0% Algerian @ 11.11
11 100% Estonian + 0% Algerian_Jewish @ 11.11
12 100% Estonian + 0% Altaian @ 11.11
13 100% Estonian + 0% Anzick-1 @ 11.11
14 100% Estonian + 0% Armenian @ 11.11
15 100% Estonian + 0% Ashkenazi @ 11.11
16 100% Estonian + 0% Assyrian @ 11.11
17 100% Estonian + 0% Austrian @ 11.11
18 100% Estonian + 0% Austroasiatic_Ho @ 11.11
19 100% Estonian + 0% Azeri @ 11.11
20 100% Estonian + 0% Balkar @ 11.11


*Eurogenes K13:*


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 Baltic 61.09
2 North_Atlantic 38.24
3 Oceanian 0.67


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Lithuanian 12.85
2 Estonian 12.88
3 Finnish 14.84
4 East_Finnish 15.72
5 Belorussian 15.72
6 Estonian_Polish 16.98
7 Russian_Smolensk 17.45
8 Southwest_Finnish 17.77
9 Polish 19
10 La_Brana-1 19.4
11 Kargopol_Russian 19.68
12 Southwest_Russian 19.76
13 Ukrainian_Belgorod 19.99
14 Erzya 21.22
15 South_Polish 22.15
16 Ukrainian 22.31
17 Ukrainian_Lviv 23.68
18 North_Swedish 24.02
19 Croatian 29.48
20 Swedish 29.64


*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 81.5% Lithuanian + 18.5% La_Brana-1 @ 12.4
2 51.2% Lithuanian + 48.8% Estonian @ 12.55
3 78.7% Lithuanian + 21.3% Finnish @ 12.68
4 92.6% Lithuanian + 7.4% Southwest_Finnish @ 12.82
5 94.2% Lithuanian + 5.8% East_Finnish @ 12.84*
6 97.5% Lithuanian + 2.5% North_Swedish @ 12.84
7 100% Lithuanian + 0% Abhkasian @ 12.85
8 100% Lithuanian + 0% Adygei @ 12.85
9 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Pashtun @ 12.85
10 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Tadjik @ 12.85
11 100% Lithuanian + 0% Afghan_Turkmen @ 12.85
12 100% Lithuanian + 0% Aghan_Hazara @ 12.85
13 100% Lithuanian + 0% Algerian @ 12.85
14 100% Lithuanian + 0% Algerian_Jewish @ 12.85
15 100% Lithuanian + 0% Altaian @ 12.85
16 100% Lithuanian + 0% Armenian @ 12.85
17 100% Lithuanian + 0% Ashkenazi @ 12.85
18 100% Lithuanian + 0% Assyrian @ 12.85
19 100% Lithuanian + 0% Austrian @ 12.85
20 100% Lithuanian + 0% Austroasiatic_Ho @ 12.85

----------

